# discharge



## ecass (Apr 7, 2006)

hi, im 13 weeks pregnant after fet, i have had a greenish dishcharge for the last few weeks, i went to the doctor who gave me a swab but the results came back all clear! That was 2 weeks ago and i still have it. Its really worrying me but i dont want to seem to be making a fuss! Its not smelly (sorry) and im not itchy - am i just paranoid?


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

No you are not being daft, I would go back to your GP as green discharge is not normal.  You could also contact your clinic for advice if GP not helpful. Hope it resloves soon.

Jan


----------

